# Fischerprüfung Sachsen



## Sailfisch

Hier bitte alle Infos zur Prüfung etc. in Sachsen einstellen.
Nützlich Links werde ich - sofern ich sie bemerke (anderfalls bitte PN) - ins Erstposting übernehmen!

Nützliche Links:

http://www.smul.sachsen.de/de/wu/Landwirtschaft/lfl/inhalt/3787_4036.htm


----------



## holle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

http://www.smul.sachsen.de/de/wu/Landwirtschaft/lfl/inhalt/3787_4036.htm

ab nächstem jahr soll die prüfung nicht mehr nur zweimal im jahr möglich sein. es werden dann ständig kurse laufen und die prüfung soll vor ort bei der zuständigen fischereibehörde am pc erfolgen.
sozusagen eine privatisierung der lehrgänge usw.
aber wie es genau funktionieren soll weiss noch keiner.
wenns neues gibt geb ich bescheid


----------



## tabula rasa

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*



> aber wie es genau funktionieren soll weiss noch keiner.


 
....ist auch meine Erfahrung.

Wollte noch in diesem Jahr meinen Fischerreischein machen nur es weiß niemand so richtig wie was und wann.
Erst hies es Anfang August feste Informationen nun sind wir schon bei der 3. Vertröstung und mitte Oktober.

Sorry ich find das einfach zum:  :v

Also weiter Polnisch Forellen Puff...

Gruß


----------



## opi2001

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

avs.chemnitz@t-online.de

Hier habe ich mich kundig gemacht !!!


----------



## holle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*



opi2001 schrieb:


> avs.chemnitz@t-online.de
> 
> Hier habe ich mich kundig gemacht !!!



dann berichte doch mal #6


----------



## opi2001

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Hier kannst du dich nochmal genau kundig machen mit Anschriften der Ausbilder.
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/pruefung.php


----------



## holle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

das sind ja die alten, herkömmlichen infos.#c also doch nichts neues


allerdings dachte ich du weisst etwas zu den neuen regelungen. 

die prüfung soll ab nächstem jahr eben nicht nur zweimal im jahr abgenommen werden sondern praktisch zu jedem zeitpunkt möglich sein.
die lehrgänge dazu sollen privat von ausbildern erfolgen. so in der art fahrschule.
und nun war nur noch die organisatorische frage ungeklärt. 

ps: ich hab fischereischein usw...


----------



## opi2001

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Soweit ich weis lauf Info meines Angelhändlers soll das im Januar Februar 2008 alles neu werden.


----------



## hardy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

hi,

ab nächstem jahr (2008) wird es möglich sein, den fischereischein in Sachsen während des gesamten jahres, abhängig von den lehrgangsteilnehmerzahlen (min. 10) des vorbereitungslehrganges mit abschließender online- prüfung zu  erwerben.


----------



## holle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

neues dazu für region dresden:


----------



## eggeuser

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Hallo Leute,
habe im Dezember die Fischerprüfung gemacht und warte nun auf den Fischereischein. Mußte allerdings heute auf HP vom AV Sachsen lesen, daß der Minister eine Verzögerung der Ausgabe von FS beschlossen hat. Weiß jemand, ob dies nur für die Verlängerungsanträge gilt, oder generell auch für neue FS?
Grüße Chris


----------



## Mütze

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Hallo!

Habe eben mit Königswartha telefoniert, wegen der Bearbeitung von unseren Fischereischeinen.

Die Bearbeitungszeit beträgt im Moment 8 Wochen. Es werden gerade die Posteingänge vom 4.12.07 bearbeitet. #q

Ich wollte das nur mal als Info bekanntgeben.

Grüße aus Sachsen von  Mütze


----------



## hardy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

hi,
neue FS werden ausschließlich von Königswartha ( obere Fischereibehörde) , die verlängerung von FS von der jeweiligen unter FB bearbeitet. 
das hat bei neuausstellungen auch nicht unbedingt was mit ´nem minister zu tun sondern sollte eher daran scheitern, daß eine !!!  ausstellende Person für meist über 3000 neuausstellungen ein bischen viel zu tun haben könnte...|wavey:


----------



## holle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

2007 ausgelaufene fischereischeine sind aus kulanz wegen bearbeitungsrückstand seitens der fischereibehörde noch bis märz 2008 gültig sofern nachweisbar noch 2007 der verlängerungsantrag gestellt wurde. das gilt für anglervereine. tages- oder monatskarten vom privaten händler gibt es allerdings nicht auf 2007 ausgelaufene fischereischeine.


----------



## opi2001

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Also ich habe am 14.2. ,15.2. und 16.2.2008 Lehrgang mit anschliesender Online Prüfung. Inner halb von 3 Tagen bekommste dann den lang ersehnten Schein. Das ist ab diesen Jahr neu und dann kannst du dir die Jahre kaufen wie lang du den Fischreischein bekommst!Verlängerung ist immer möglich!
Auf lebenszeit kostet der 244Euro!


----------



## tatius

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Ich hatte mal eine Liste, welche Ausbilder in Dresden zur Verfügung stehen für einen Lehrgang aber die finde ich nicht mehr im Netz.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

LG

Micha


----------



## hardy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

hier:
http://www.anglerverband-sachsen.de/

unter lehrgänge...


----------



## tatius

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

nein nein, da ist in Dresden ja auch nur einer aufgeführt.
Bei mir war es eine Liste mit 5 Ausbildern nur in Dresden.

LG

Micha


----------



## hardy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

hi tatius,

kann sein, aber nachdem die ausbilder über verschiedene technische voraussetzungen verfügen müssen, ist unsere anzahl in Sachsen mächtig geschrumpft! nach anfänglichen anlaufschwierigkeiten wird sich das aber wieder zum besseren wenden.


----------



## opi2001

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Hier mal ein Link wo man die vergangenen Prüfungsfragen absolvieren kann.
http://www.smul.sachsen.de/offenepruefung/
Ab 2008 können wir ja in Sachsen die Fischreiprüfung  zu jeder Jahreszeit ablegen.
Voraussetzung : mind. 10 Teilnehmer und dann kann die Prüfung online gemacht werden,d.h. man bekommt bei Bestehen der Prüfung den Fischereischein sofort!!!

Grüsse aus HOT den Land des Motorsports
Lieber Sachsenring wie Ehering !!!


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Hallo alle zusammen. Also ich mache meinen Fischereischein in Leipzig am 16.2;17.2 und 18.2. die Prüfung ist dann am 31.2. .
Ich finde dies sehrv praktisch da ich aus Zeitmangel den normalen Kurs nicht absolvieren kann.


----------



## hardy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

@ jepi1,
na wie war die prüfung so ganz ohne die bestätigte Durchführungsverordnung? |rolleyes
solange die herren in Dresden nicht ihren segen zu dem papier geben, wird es nichts mit der omline- prüfung, leider!
siehe hier:http://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen.de/de/wu/Landwirtschaft/5_3062.htm


----------



## opi2001

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Sind die bescheuert,ich soll am 15.3. 08 meine Prüfung ablegen!!!!!


----------



## hexe1501

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

heho 

ich fang diesen freitag meinen angelschein an.... bin durch zufall drangekommen da der lehrer ein bekannter von mir is der nen angelladen hat und seit kurzem auch ausbilden darf... hab zwar noch keine ahnung wie das abläuft zwecks lehrgang prüfung usw, aber ich denk mal so schwierig is das ja ni... zumindest von den fragen die mir mal unter die finger gekommen sind, konnte ich 80 % mit reiner logik richtig beantworten ... na gut bis auf fischkunde  

hab aber schon einiges mitbekommen, da mein freund schon lange seinen angelschein hat und ich seit monaten immer mitgehe... und mich das genervt hat das ich immer bloß daneben sitzen muß und nix machen kann...


----------



## holle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

@ hexe 1501

das ist löblich! #6 

fishermans partner oder angelspezi ?


----------



## opi2001

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

So Leute das neuste aus dem Fischlande Sachsen in Fischereischeinsachen.
Ich habe meinen Lehrgang absolviert und hätte am 15.3.08 meine Prüfung gehabt.
Da wir in Sachsen momentan mit Fischereischeinsachen etwas gesetzlos leben geht das Chaos los.
Das neue Gesetz ist da!!! Aber die Verordnung noch nicht!!!
Das heist das zur Zeit keine Prüfung abgelegt werden können da wie gesagt die Verordnung noch nicht von staatlicher Seite unterzeichnet ist!!!
Momentan sind ca 65 Lehrgange in verschiedenen Landkreisen gemacht worden ,und keiner kann die Prüfung ablegen.
Ich finde das ne riesen Schweinerei,den das Geld nehmen die auch ohne die eine Möglichkeit zur Prüfung zu geben weil das Chaos in der Fischreibehörde herscht!!
Ich kann jedem dem es genau so geht wie mir die 2 Beschwerde Telefonnummern geben:
03593129632 Frau König
03593129643 Herr Schreier

Bitte ruft dort an und beschwert Euch den das was die machen ist ne Schweinerei!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hexe1501

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

@ holle
weder noch ... der Laden heißt Angelzubehör Laubegast. Der Besitzer ist wie gesagt ein bekannter von mir und da er selber einen Verein hat hat er jetzt acugh die ausbildergenehmigung gemacht... um leute in seinen verein zu holen


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*



hardy schrieb:


> @ jepi1,
> na wie war die prüfung so ganz ohne die bestätigte Durchführungsverordnung? |rolleyes
> solange die herren in Dresden nicht ihren segen zu dem papier geben, wird es nichts mit der omline- prüfung, leider!
> siehe hier:http://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen.de/de/wu/Landwirtschaft/5_3062.htm





Sorry hab mich im Monat vertan. es ist alles an den selben Tagen nur im Mai.


----------



## opi2001

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Das wäre ja der absolute Hit @ Al-Batros !!!!
Hatte auch mit Frau König telefoniert aber vor ca 1 Woche und da war noch nix klaro.
Aber egal wenns stimmt wären allerhand Leute glücklich!!
Dicke Eier haben und die Rute ist auch immer straffffffff !!!!


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Berichtet dann mal wie die Prüfung war


----------



## fishnfun

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Hallo !
Ich hab mir eure Beiträge mal durchgelesen und würde gerne wissen ob es das auch für Thüringen gibt. Ich habe selbst gerade einen Kurs in Weimar begonnen aber das is soooooo langweilig ....da würde ich auch lieber so nen 3 Tages Kurs machen weil ich auch schon zu DDR-Zeiten in Sachsen nen Angelschein hatte.
Wenn mir da jemand Auskunft geben könnte wäre ich dankbar!

gruß fish´n´fun


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Einfach mal bei den DAV´s anfragen oder bei der Fischereibehörde für thüringen. Die sollten eigentlich schon darüber bescheid wissen ob und wann und wo so ein Chrash Kurs stattfindet.


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

offizeller Startschuß für Online-Prüfungen ist der 4.4.2008 in Sachsen


----------



## hexe1501

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

also ich hab am 17.05.08 meine prüfung, is noch ewig lange hin... *nerv*... dabei wollten wir mädels (meine freundin macht auch den angelschein) eig schon am 01.05. losziehen... damit die männers in ruhe saufen können 
aber naja...

nun zu meiner frage... *g* 
bekomm ich den schein dann sofort ausgestellt oder muß ich dann noch mal wochen warten? weil wir wollen im juni in angelurlaub fahren... und das könnte dann ja recht eng werden... weiß da jemand was?! oder muß ich meinen urlaub neu planen (büdde nüsch *snief*)


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Wartezeit ist abhänig von der der "Auftragslage" in Königswartha
sprich viele Anträge (bestandene Prüfungen) lange Wartezeit 
sollte aber innerhalb 3 Wochen erledigt sein
Jens


----------



## holle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

am 1. saufen?! 
nüscht, am ersten ist schonzeitende und da werden räuber gejagt!

aber gute einstellung, mädels.#6

soviel ich weiss, gibts die chipkarte leider erst später.  

 es sei denn man legt die prüfung direkt in königswartha ab, da könnte es dann mit sehr sehr viel glück den schein auch gleich geben. 

die wartezeit beträgt in der regel ca 3 wochen. wenn man glück hat auch kürzer.


----------



## hexe1501

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

naja männers und weibers getrennt angeln  mein freund willl ja mit seinem kumpel losziehen zur 'angelsession'

unsere prüfung haben wir irgendwo in nem raum in dd... also wirds wohl doch ni glei an dem we mit angeln *snief*
na hauptsache es wird bis juni was, sonst muß ich mit meinem chef reden... und der war schon 'begeistert', dass ich überhaupt urlaub haben will...


----------



## opi2001

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Morgen endlich nach längerer Wartezeit habe ich um 12 Uhr meine Prüfung!!!Hoffe das ich das Ding über die Bühne schaukel damit ich zur Hechtsaison da bin!!!
Melde mich morgen nochmal ob ich es geschafft habe!


----------



## opi2001

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

So Leute heute um ca. 12.30 Uhr hab ich es endlich geschafft.
Prüfung bestanden mit einem Fehler !!
Jubel endlich stolzer Fischereischeinbesitzer !!!!!!!!:vik:


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Glückwunsch Opi da kanns ja bald losgehen brauchst ja nur noch
den Schein in der Hand haben und die Berechtigung für die Gewässer kaufen

Jens


----------



## opi2001

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

yupps warten bis die Rechnung aus Königwartha kommt dann fix überweisen und dann dauert es noch ca 2-3 Wochen eh man den Fischreischein hat.


----------



## majjo 666

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Also habe meinen sofort bekommen ( NRW )


----------



## Blauzahn

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*



opi2001 schrieb:


> So Leute heute um ca. 12.30 Uhr hab ich es endlich geschafft.
> Prüfung bestanden mit einem Fehler !!
> Jubel endlich stolzer Fischereischeinbesitzer !!!!!!!!:vik:



Glückwunsch!! #6

Da kann es ja bald losgehen... wir sehen uns sicher dieses Jahr noch #h


----------



## opi2001

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Ich hoffe doch Blauzahn,als Neuling braucht man ja jemand der einem mal paar Tricks und Tips geben kann. Und Zwickau ist auch nicht weit weg von mir. Hoffe das wir uns bald mal persönlich kennen lernen.
Ich gebe Bescheid wenn ich den Schein habe!!!


----------



## Dexxx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Will jetzt auch endlich meinen Schein haben..... komme aus Hoyerswerda .... kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich mich hier anmelden kann ???

DANKE


----------



## opi2001

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Frag mal in Angelgeschäften oder bei Angelvereinen einfach nach wo die Möglichkeit besteht den Lehrgang zu absolvieren.
:m


----------



## hexe1501

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

So ich habs nun auch geschafft... Meine Freundin und ich hatten am Samstag unsere Prüfung... bestanden mit 0 Fehlern :vik:


----------



## holle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

na dann glückwunsch! #6

da kanns ja, sobald der schein da ist, ans wasser gehen und der urlaub ist gerettet (wenn der schein schnell kommt) 
da sieht man sich vielleicht mal beim tageskarten-ausschreiben :q


----------



## hexe1501

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

wieso tageskarte... da werd ich ja arm... ne geh glei in verein... hab mir ja auch schon ein ausgesucht


----------



## holle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

verein ist natürlich optimal. 
wäre auch schon blank wenn ich mir jedesmal eine tageskarte holen müsste. 
hab nur gehört, dass man als neuling kaum noch einen verein findet der leute aufnimmt.


----------



## hexe1501

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

naja mein bekannter hat selber einen und dem werden meine freundin und ich beitreten... bin dann bei den gorbitzer hechten ... in welchem bist du denn holle?


----------



## holle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

bei dem


----------



## hexe1501

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

ich bin dann bei dem hier: http://www.angelfachmarkt-laubegast.de.vu/ 
find grad ni die seite von dem verein


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Hi Leute , habe gestern meine Onlineprüfüng vom Crashkurs in Leipzig mit bestanden absolviert.

War noch jemand dabei ?


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Ist niemand von den Prüflingen mit im Board ?


----------



## S@W

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

hat einer ne idee. woher ich die lehrgangs iformationen mir im inet anlesen könnte? (für Sachsen)


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*



S@W schrieb:


> hat einer ne idee. woher ich die lehrgangs iformationen mir im inet anlesen könnte? (für Sachsen)


 
Versuchs mal damit unter Online-Testprüfung kannste dein Wissen testen
http://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen.de/de/wu/Landwirtschaft/5_3062.htm


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

@Locke4865 ist ein guter Link. Hab mich dort selber immer wieder vor der Prüfung überprüft. Hat immer mit bestanden geklappt.


----------



## Golf1-DCOE*

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und finde das Forum wahnsinnig gut und auch sehr schön
Nun meine Frage: Wenn ich den Fischerschein hier in Leipzig mache ob der dann in Bayern genauso zählt?Denn bei uns in Bayern ist der nur einmal im Jahr und dauert 7 wochen und ich möchte ihn gern am WE machen.
Ich sag schon mal Vielen Vielen dank für die Antworten


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*



Golf1-DCOE* schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier und finde das Forum wahnsinnig gut und auch sehr schön
> Nun meine Frage: Wenn ich den Fischerschein hier in Leipzig mache ob der dann in Bayern genauso zählt?Denn bei uns in Bayern ist der nur einmal im Jahr und dauert 7 wochen und ich möchte ihn gern am WE machen.
> Ich sag schon mal Vielen Vielen dank für die Antworten





Also der Fischereischein ist Bundesweit gültig somit auch in Bayern. Du kannst freilich den F- Schein in Leipzig machen aber nur wenn Dein Hauptsitz in Sachsen sich befindet.

Ich habe Die eine PN geschickt dazu. Schau mal nach.


----------



## Stephan22

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Hey Leute...

hab mal ne frage wollt jetzt mein Fischereischein machen und hab aber kein Plan wo das bei uns möglich ist#c. Komme aus Delitzsch und wollt halt mal wissen wo es hier möglich ist sein Schein zumachen?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen...        

grüße stephan


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

*Auskünfte *zu den Standorten der Lehrgangs- und Prüfungsdurchführung erteilt die Fischereibehörde:






(035931) 296-30 oder -32

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen

Jens


----------



## DNA

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Kann mir jemand sagen, was für Kosten entstehen auf dem Weg zum Fischereischein?
Also wieviel für ein Lehrgang und die Prüfung bezahlt werden muss. Der Preis des Fischereischeins selber ist ja abhängig von der Gültigkeitsdauer.

Und wie geht es dann weiter, wenn man den Schein hat. Ist man verpflichtet in einen Verein einzutreten? Oder gibt es die Möglichkeit Angelkarten ohne Vereinszugehörigkeit zu erwerben. Z.b. für die Elbe.


----------



## holle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

lehrgang - ca 30
prüfung - ca 40
fischereischein je nach länge - von ca 15 - 280
einmaliger vereinsbeitritt je nach verein von 15 - 400
jahresbeitrag im verein ca 90 - 100
tageskarte reg.bez. dresden 10
wochenkarte reg.bez. dresden 30
jahreskarte elbe 130


man ist nicht gezwungen einem verein beizutreten, 
braucht zum angeln aber entweder nen erlaubnisschein (kostenpflichtige karten) oder eine mitgliedschaft im verein.


----------



## DNA

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Danke für die Infos! 
Nur 30€ für den Lehrgang? Ich hab da mit wesentlich mehr gerechnet, da ja 30h vorgeschrieben sind. 
Also ist man mit 120€ schon bei nem Fischereischein für ca.6 Jahre. Das geht ja.


----------



## holle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*



DNA schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos!
> Nur 30€ für den Lehrgang? Ich hab da mit wesentlich mehr gerechnet, da ja 30h vorgeschrieben sind.
> Also ist man mit 120€ schon bei nem Fischereischein für ca.6 Jahre. Das geht ja.



so ist das wenn ich schnell was kritzel ohne gross zu überlegen. #q

*berichtigung:*

für den lehrgang natürlich 100 eus für 30 stunden.


----------



## DNA

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Und das is schon wieder ganz schön happig, dafür dass ich die Probetests im I-Net nun schon drei mal problemlos bestanden hab. *g*

Na ja, Vorschrift ist Vorschrift. Mal sehen, wenn ich mal wieder 200€ über hab gehts los.


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

ist jemand im Forum dabei der ende Mai 2008 in Leipzig eine Online Prüfung abgelegt hat
?????


----------



## Keinohrfisch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Hallo Leute!

Kann mir jemand die Prüfungstermine für den Fischereischein in Sachsen (LK Bautzen) für 2009 nennen?

Viele Grüße und Danke.
Daniel


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

musst du mal bei den örtlichen Fischereivereinen nachfragen, da es keine festgelegten Termine mehr in Sachsen gibt. Weil nur noch online geprüft wird. Das heist es kann jeden Tag die Prüfung abgelegt werden.


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

hier ist kein neuer Fischereischeinbesitzer mehr da


----------



## matscher36dd

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

hab meine prüfung am 20.05.09 und hoffe es geht alles glatt
sehr zu empfehlen Angler-Markt Gorbitz  direkt bei der Fahrschule Bartsch


----------



## matscher36dd

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

top zum üben  
http://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen.de/offenepruefung/Pruefung.aspx


----------



## Blackdevil87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

hi,
ich bin neu hier und hab vor demnächst meinen schein zu machen. Ich finde die regelung ziemlch blöd. Würde es nich reichen wenn jeder für den schein eine prüfung ablegen müsste und der lehrgang freiwillig wäre? Das Wissen für den Test kann man sich auch selber aneignen.


----------



## Speed01

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Hallo,

seit einiger Zeit lese ich hier schon mit im Forum. Nun will ich gleich mal mich vorstellen und ne Frage loswerden. Mein Name ist Sebastian und ich komm aus der nähe von Chemnitz. Seit knapp einem Monat bin ich dem "Virus" Angeln verfallen und ich war nun schon 2 mal in Brandenburg mit dem Tourischein unterwegs. Nun will ich auch hier Angeln und meinen Schein machen. Jedoch wird es mir nicht möglich sein die Theorie an mehreren We´s zumachen. Deshalb meine Frage: Gibts es hier in Sachsen ne art Chrashkurs in Theorie? Ein We Theo und dann Prüfung und gut....hab auch schon den Onlinetest 5 mal gemacht und 4 mal bestanden...

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*



Speed01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seit einiger Zeit lese ich hier schon mit im Forum. Nun will ich gleich mal mich vorstellen und ne Frage loswerden. Mein Name ist Sebastian und ich komm aus der nähe von Chemnitz. Seit knapp einem Monat bin ich dem "Virus" Angeln verfallen und ich war nun schon 2 mal in Brandenburg mit dem Tourischein unterwegs. Nun will ich auch hier Angeln und meinen Schein machen. Jedoch wird es mir nicht möglich sein die Theorie an mehreren We´s zumachen. Deshalb meine Frage: Gibts es hier in Sachsen ne art Chrashkurs in Theorie? Ein We Theo und dann Prüfung und gut....hab auch schon den Onlinetest 5 mal gemacht und 4 mal bestanden...
> 
> Gruss
> 
> 
> 
> Sebastian





o den gibt es, z.B. der AV Mittlere Mulde in Leipzig / Engelsdorf bietet diesen an.


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

macht sonst keiner weiter Prüfung in Sachsen


----------



## -HakkePat-

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Hi Leute,

meine Name ist Pat und mein Kumpel und ich wollen den Schein machen! Leider bin ich noch nicht solange dabei und bin erstmal nur am lesen...! Bei den Onlinefragebogen schneide ich recht schlecht ab! 
Kann man bei der Prüfung eigene Aufzeichnungen verwenden und läuft das sehr streng ab? 
Ich meine ich kenne mich nach der kurzen Zeit schon ziemlich gut aus, aber manche Sachen muss man einfach nicht wissen (meines Erachtens nach), man sollte nur wissen, wo man die nachlesen kann! ^^

Bitte mal paar Infos 

LG

Pat


----------



## Manta30

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Hallo Pat,

Du kennst dich also gut aus und schneidest trotzdem schlecht bei den Online-Fragebogen schlecht ab?|supergri

Also bevor Du überhaupt zu einer Prüfung zugelassen wirst, musst du einen Lehrgang besuchen. Dieser umfasst 30 Stunden und endet dann mit der Prüfung.

Duftest Du in der Schule oder bei der Führerscheinprüfung eigene Unterlagen benutzen? Ich glaube das beantwortet Deine Frage von selbst!


----------



## -HakkePat-

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*



Manta30 schrieb:


> Duftest Du in der Schule oder bei der Führerscheinprüfung eigene Unterlagen benutzen? Ich glaube das beantwortet Deine Frage von selbst!




Hrrr!  Naja ich hab mir die Fragen mal ausgedruckt und bin sie durchgegangen. Also ich muss sagen - Gerätetechisch und Gesetze bin ich recht gut, aber was eben die Fischkunde angeht habberts echt. Hoffe, dass mir das in dem Lehrgang dann zugetragen wird, denn der ist schon im September und dann bin ich einer von euch !
Is halt nur stressig, weil ich nebenbei ne Weiterbildung zum CNC-Fräser mache! ^^

Aber wer nix macht, bleibt nix!


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

ist alles nur reiner Lernstoff, das klappt schon wenn man möchte


----------



## Deluxe601

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Freufreu... #6

Hab gestern die Fischereiprüfung bestanden.

Prüfung war in Chemnitz, Lehrgang hab ich bei Udo Kunz (Angelspezi Kunz) in Meinersdorf absolviert. Empfehlenswert - nette Atmosphäre und ausreichend Zeit für jeden Teilnehmer und für alle Fragen. War über 5 Samstage gestreckt - einschließlich Praxis-Vorführung von Ködern, Flugangeln und Schlachten am Forellenteich in Auerbach.

Fische, freut Euch auf den Sommer... 

Die Bearbeitung und Zusendung der Fischereischeine soll ja jetzt sehr rasch erfolgen - mal sehen.


----------



## Kunze

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Hallo!

Glückwunsch. :m

Von Annaberger zu Annaberger... #h


----------



## Deluxe601

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Danke.

Bist Du hier im Annaberger Verein?


----------



## Birnfried188

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Glückwunsch Deluxe601
Bei mir gehts heute los mit dem Lehrgang.
Im Angelspezi in Reinsdorf beim Herrn Stolle.
Crashkurs quasi, Heute, Samstag und Sonntag :vik:


----------



## Malik07

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Habe am Samstag auch meine Fischreischein Prüfung bestanden,
da hier ja auch Leute sind die diesen auch gerade erst bestanden haben wollte ich mal fragen wielange die Zusendung des Zahlbeleges und des Fischereischeins selber dann noch gedauert hat???


----------



## Lottengrüner

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Prüfung war Samstags..
Dienstag durfte ich überweisen.. 
Ca. nee Woche später kamm der Schein..
Gruss
Lottengrüner


----------



## Malik07

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

hmm ich hab mittwoch überwiesen,na dann müßte er ja nächste woche mittwoch da sein


----------



## jut

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Hallo,
ich habe mal folgende Frage:
Muss ich dort die Prüfung ablegen, wo ich den Lehrgang mache?
Denn zwischen Lehrgangende und Prüfung würden jetzt 2 Monate liegen...

Vielen Danke im Voraus
jut


----------



## Firehawk81

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*



jut schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mal folgende Frage:
> Muss ich dort die Prüfung ablegen, wo ich den Lehrgang mache?
> Denn zwischen Lehrgangende und Prüfung würden jetzt 2 Monate liegen...
> 
> Vielen Danke im Voraus
> jut



Die Prüfung kannst du (musst du) innerhalb deines Regionalverbandes ablegen. Da die Prüfungstermine immer erst festgelegt werden wenn genug Leute zusammen kommen sind Wartezeiten bis zu 2 Monaten normal. (Früher war es schlimmer)

"Prüfungstermine sind nicht mehr einheitlich für Sachsen festgelegt,  sondern werden nach Bedarf durch die Prüfungsleiter in den *jeweiligen  Regionalverbänden* bestimmt."

http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/4_4_lehr_pruef_fischereischeine.html


----------



## jut

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Ok, vielen Dank


----------



## 24dave

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Servus zusammen - ich möchte endlich meinen Fischerreischein machen - nur sind die Termine für mich bis dato unmöglich. Kann man nicht nur die Prüfung ablegen, nachdem man vorher alles studiert hat (von zu hause). Die Onlineprüfung die im Netz zum Probieren steht habe ich mit knapp 90% bestanden aus der Kalten... 

Grüße David


----------



## Hummermann

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen*

Hallo!

Ich mache nächste Woche meinen Lehrgang zum Fischereischein in Sachsen. Das dortige Lehrmaterial erscheint mir sehr teuer (Heintges). 
Kann mir jemand gegen Zahlung mit gebrauchten Material aushelfen? 

Das wäre großartig!


----------

